# Need help find info on this flash light I find



## joshyddog (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi, I find this in a attic, any info will help me out!

Thanks guys

Really old looking hand flash light? Their a back to it with the Handel. 












[/QUOTE]


----------



## RetroTechie (Mar 16, 2014)

Welcome to CPF, joshyddog! :wave:

Looks like home/custom built to me. A bulb and some battery contacts, does it even have a switch? What batteries are supposed to go in there?

Doesn't come much simpler than that though. What info are you looking for?


----------



## jabe1 (Mar 17, 2014)

Did you try checking flashlightmuseum dot com? You will probably find some info there.


----------



## dc38 (Mar 17, 2014)

looks like a camera flash bulb or an old worklight, lol


----------

